# Roubaix 2021



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

Any news on the 2021 Roubaix series? Will there be any changes over the 2020's?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Roubaix was just updated, next up will be the Tarmac, and then the Venge. Should start getting more information being leaked on new Tarmac around TDF time. Roubaix update would be in 2022 probably in time for the paris roubaix if they continue with their established cycle.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

taodemon said:


> Roubaix was just updated, next up will be the Tarmac, and then the Venge. Should start getting more information being leaked on new Tarmac around TDF time. Roubaix update would be in 2022 probably in time for the paris roubaix if they continue with their established cycle.


I would think the Diverge fits in there somewhere, too, no?


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Probably but I don't follow that one that closely so not sure where it fits in. I'm always watching for tarmac and venge stuff and roubaix I know because it goes in the off year from the venge/tarmac 3 year cycle.


----------

